

AT&T Using Web Bugs to Track Customer Email - jzdziarski
http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=1137

======
cheald
This isn't really anything special. Using bugs to track email open rates in
any kind of marketing-related email is standard procedure in any sufficiently
large company. There are a lot of perfectly benign ways to use tracking bugs
in emails, and it's somewhat silly to assume that AT&T is being malicious with
it. If you hate and distrust AT&T quite that much, then perhaps you shouldn't
be giving them your business.

~~~
eldenbishop
Agreed. I would be shocked to see an email from any mass mailing that did not
include this kind of tracking. If you don't like this sort of thing, turn of
images and HTML.

